# Longest song youve ever listened to?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Whats the longest song youve ever listened to? Tracks with hidden songs dont count. Name the song, and how long it is.

Arsis - A Diamond For Disease (12:51)


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Nadja - _Thaumogenesis_ (1:01:44)

The whole album is one track.

Old Man Gloom - _Seminar III: Zozobra_ (27:19) is also really good.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Iron Butterfly - Ina Gadda Da Vida - 17 minutes and change


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Venom - At War With Satan - 22 minutes and 4 seconds.
Manowar - Achilles, Agony and Ecstasy - 28 minutes 38 seconds.

I think once you push past 10 minutes with a song, it tends to loose appeal. You can listen to them from time to time, but most of the time I skip the real long ones......


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jethro Tull's "Thick as a Brick" must be 30 minutes or more.

Lamont Young's "Dorian Blues in G" clocks in at over 2 hours, and it's just one 6 chord progression.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Acid Mother Temple - Starless and Bible Black Sabbath (34:29)
Transatlantic - Stranger in your soul (30:00), Duel with the Devil (26:43)
Emerson, Lake and Palmer - Karn Evil 9(29:34)
Miles Davis - Bitches brew(27:00)

That's a few of the 100+ songs i have in excess of 15 minutes, you'd think with my short attention span i'd be more partial to shorter tracks


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Off the top of my head...

Rush's 2112 is just over 20 minutes long, though it is broken down into individual movements (tracks) on the CD.

Dave Matthews Band's Two Step from the Central Park concert CD is just under 19 minutes long, and I love every minute of it.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

though not the absolute longest I have heard....

the adventures of greggery Peccary is 20min 50 sec...
by Frank Zappa....
there are also some long tracks on jazz from Hell
by Frank...

Auger


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Fantomas - Delìrium Cordìa

It's one giant track that clocks in at 1 hour 14 minutes and 10 seconds. 

Goddamnit I love Mike Patton.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, forgot about Fantomas.

Mike Patton, King Buzzo and the drummer of Slayer in a band? Yes please.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

*Oh my Sweet Mellisa ....*

Mountain Jam by the Allman Brothers Band from their Classic Album Live at the Fillmore. 33 minutes 58 seconds.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

King Crimson!

"In the Court of the Crimson King"

Robert Fripp


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Journey to the center of the Earth by Rick Wakeman.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

I watched John Scofield and friends play A Love Supreme for nearly 60 minutes live. The experience can only be described as Transcendental.

And I've lived through some very happy 20+ minute live Phish jams over the years.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

opeth - black rose immortal

20 minutes and change


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mountain Jam - Allman Brothers - Live at the Filmore - 33:00 thereabouts.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Jethro Tull's "Thick As A Brick" takes up both sides of an LP (for you young'uns, that's the black vinyl records your parents listened to), so it's got to be the longest song of all. But, like other long songs, it consists of several "suites" which essentially follow the main theme of the song.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Green Day's "Homecoming" (9:18) - I have a short attention span, what can I say. 5 minutes is pushing my patience. That, and I love punk/pop punk, and those songs tend to be fairly short.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Probably Autobahn by Kraftwerk


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I remember the listing for Thick as a Brick in the Columbia House catalogue;

Jethro Tull "Thick as a Brick" contains the hits "Thick as a Brick Part 1" and "Thick as a Brick Part 2"

+ the LP version (the original one) is probably the best cover ever :rockon: folding it back up and avoiding roach burns, not so easy

as for the single sides, Pink Floyd "Echoes" gets my vote

Andy


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

The song from GD Homecoming its (9:20 long its a preaty catchy song. but i really god bored of it after a while cause its just too long of a song.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

the longest song ive listened to is most likely Oak Spirits by Robert Rich, its ambient. the longest rock song ive listened to is probably a song by Yes, its also quite possible it could have been thick as a brick by Jethro Tull. I dont remember most of the song lengths and since i listen to alot of progressive the songs are generally fairly long.


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

Alice's Restaurant by Arlo Guthrie - 18 minutes and change.

If you consider the number of times I was made to listen to it growing up, I must have spent a couple hundred hours on it.:zzz: I could probably recite it word for word.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Genesis - Suppers Ready.... one complete side over 20 minutes not sure of the exact....


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

JT's 'Thick as a Brick' for me as well.
It took me longer to read the newspaper
that was included.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

for me i think its the hole 2112 song or one of the overtures rush does at the start of there concerts not sure.. dont really pay any attention to the song length


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

laristotle said:


> JT's 'Thick as a Brick' for me as well.
> It took me longer to read the newspaper
> that was included.


Ah, but wasn't the album art half of the magic?

We lost a lot when we went to those tiny little CD cases.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

You got that right Bill!

I got two crates full of scratched-up
records that I plan to open up the 
covers and wallpaper my studio with.
Something like 'The Vinyl Museum'
in Toronto. As for the records?...*Pull!*...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have to admit I haven't listened to it, but I was browsing the Allman Bros old discography and noticed this:

Mountain Jam, from Live at Ludlows Garage, 44:00

Now that's a pretty long jam. I see a couple of the guys posted the short version from the Fillmore at 33:00, LOL.


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Atom Heart Mother - 23:41


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Ah, but wasn't the album art half of the magic?
> 
> We lost a lot when we went to those tiny little CD cases.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Oh I SO agree, we have a ton of vinyl at the cottage. Our own personal collection and we take donations when people say they're going to, (gasp!) throw theirs out. Needless to say we have some pretty neat and eclectic stuff up there! We love it! And of course there is the great artwork as well. Anyone remember the foldout of the Black dog you hold up to the mirror? What Zepplin album was that? I want to say IV? Good thing it's Friday..
Cheers
SB


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Jimi Page refered to it as 'Led Zeppelin IV'.
Robert Plant called it "the fourth album, that's it".
But it grew to be known as Zoso, in reference 
to the first symbol printed on the LP label. 








The symbols represented each member of the band.
Jimmy Page, John Paul Jones, John Bonham and 
Robert Plant respectively.


----------

